# Moonphase watch for my wife?



## Reddy Kilowatt

OK, I think the title covers it. I've seen the Baume & Mercier Classima 10329 (Classima 10329 Ladies moon phase watch - Baume & Mercier) and think that one is pretty neat. Do you have some other suggestions? Quartz is fine, and $1500-2000 is probably the top end of what she'd want to wear.

Thanks!


----------



## Sillygoose

I like this Oris Artelier Grande Lune. It's automatic and comes in at 36mm. Probably priced closer to the top end of your budget.










- Tappy Talkied


----------



## priamo

30mm well below budget


----------



## MarkieB

Sounds like a fair swap, but can you post a pic of her before I decide.........


----------



## Reddy Kilowatt

priamo said:


> 30mm well below budget


Thanks. That's a nice one that I found after I posted. It looks like my current list is:

1. Oris
2. Baume et Mercier
3. Frederique Constant

Are there any others I should consider before I pull the trigger?


----------



## priamo

Wouldn't hurt to take a look at Junkers. 13 models of ladies moonphase around 35mm to choose below budget.
And Chris Ward has 40.5mm at budget.
38mm Maurice LaCroix


----------



## priamo

34mm


----------



## Sillygoose

Here's a 34mm quartz from Melbourne Watch Company. Way below your budget.










Here's mine. Doesn't look like it's being sold in rose gold anymore.









- Tappy Talkied


----------



## KCZ

Victorinox Alliance 35mm
https://www.swissarmy.com/us/en/Products/Watches/Womens-Watches/Alliance-Small-35-mm/p/241794
https://www.swissarmy.com/us/en/Products/Watches/Womens-Watches/Alliance-Small-35-mm/p/241752

Maurice LaCroix Les Classiques 38mm
https://www.chrono24.com/mauricelac...chronograph-lc1087-ss002-120-1--id7299672.htm

Aerowatch 1942 Moonphase 35mm
Aerowatch - Les collections

Please be aware that there are ladies watches out there that are frequently listed as a "moonphase" but are actually "day-night" watches. The Montblanc Boheme and JLC RendezVous come to mind. If you truly want a moonphase, read the fine print.


----------



## Reddy Kilowatt

Thanks @KCZ.

A few others for those that are interested:

Epos 4391 reference has a few variations
















Blancpain Villeret also.


----------



## KCZ

Reddy, be sure to come back and tell us what you chose.


----------



## Reddy Kilowatt

KCZ said:


> Reddy, be sure to come back and tell us what you chose.


It will probably be what she chooses. Right now she's trying to be fiscally prudent. She has a Datejust, but doesn't wear a watch every day.

Based on discussing it with her, the B&M, Oris, and Epos are the ones that are most interesting to her, although I don't see a US retailer for Epos.


----------



## Reddy Kilowatt

Movado for $425 is an option too.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

Have you checked out Christoper Ward's moon phases?

These are beautifully made, in house and around 2k.

Also if she's a night owl try Ball Moonphase. they make a women's size in 38mm.

Good luck and Happy Christmas!


----------



## Reddy Kilowatt

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Have you checked out Christoper Ward's moon phases?
> 
> These are beautifully made, in house and around 2k.
> 
> Also if she's a night owl try Ball Moonphase. they make a women's size in 38mm.
> 
> Good luck and Happy Christmas!


Night owl! I can't imagine a less apt description of her. Staying awake past dark is a stretch. b-)


----------



## KCZ

Here's an actual woman's Ball Trainmaster Moonphase. 34mm.

Welcome to BALL Watch - Moon Phase Ladies


----------



## xherion

I bought this this for my Wife bday, white mop dial



KCZ said:


> Here's an actual woman's Ball Trainmaster Moonphase. 34mm.
> 
> Welcome to BALL Watch - Moon Phase Ladies


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

Awesome! You rock!

(Now I want one for me... I like the size)


----------



## KCZ

xherion said:


> I bought this this for my Wife bday, white mop dial


Cool! Do you have any photos, particularly showing the moon phases? I've wanted a moonphase watch for the longest time, and I'm intrigued by this one.


----------



## Reddy Kilowatt

xherion said:


> I bought this this for my Wife bday, white mop dial


Nice!


----------



## chrisxtine27

KCZ said:


> Please be aware that there are ladies watches out there that are frequently listed as a "moonphase" but are actually "day-night" watches. The Montblanc Boheme and JLC RendezVous come to mind. If you truly want a moonphase, read the fine print.


Little late to the thread. I just received the Baume et Mercier 10329 as a gift from husband. Product page says Functions: Date, Moon phase, Swiss Made, Ronda 788. Does that mean it is moonphase? Thanks.


----------



## KCZ

Yes, that movement has a moonphase function. You can also tell by the manipulations necessary to set it. Your owner's manual should tell you to look up the date of the full moon and how to adjust the watch to correspond to the current day of the moon's phase. That's a lovely watch, enjoy!


----------



## chrisxtine27

KCZ said:


> Yes, that movement has a moonphase function. You can also tell by the manipulations necessary to set it. Your owner's manual should tell you to look up the date of the full moon and how to adjust the watch to correspond to the current day of the moon's phase. That's a lovely watch, enjoy!


Thank you!


----------



## komezippiex

In my opinion, moonphase watches are one of the best gifts you can make for your wife, because absolutely everyone loves watches, as they convey the owner's sense of style.
Personally, I am a fan of moonphase watches. read more here about several watches that I possess.
What I also like about these watches is that most of them have a minimalist design and are also quite cheap. So if you give your wife moonphase watches, she will definitely be happy))


----------



## Smithleo

A good choice. But I would buy a diamond. I think this is the best gift. Every woman dreams about it. Plus it's a great investment. But you must pass diamond certifications before purchasing. This is done to confirm the quality of the diamond.


----------

